# acupuncture while breastfeeding?



## love2mother (Jun 30, 2010)

I would like to start some acupuncture session soon and am EBF 5 mo DD. I am wondering if acupuncture might affect my (low) milk supply (good or bad)? Anyone have any experience or knowledge on this? I have never tried acp before.
Thanks!


----------



## MonkeysRUs (Jun 1, 2007)

Some women find acupuncture quite helpful for low milk supply issues.


----------



## rosebush (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,

I would highly recommend Acupuncture for milk supply issues.

Star Siegfried

Lactation Consultant, Humboldt County California

http://starsnursingcentre.com/


----------

